# What kind of brush



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

What kind of brush do I need to groom my girl? I go to the brush section at petsmart and stare at them all and then leave.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Most of the time, I use a steel greyhound comb like this one:





If you hold it at an angle, you can really get out a lot of loose undercoat.

I also use a slicker brush like this:


----------



## Dexter'sMom (May 16, 2012)

Hi, Ginger's Mommy!

A large slicker brush, paired with a metal comb, is the key tool you need to brush your baby. To remove unwanted undercoat, a Furminator (or similar tool, such as a grooming rake) is a great idea--just be sure to use it correctly, so as not to scrape your baby!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Dexter'sMom said:


> Hi, Ginger's Mommy!
> 
> A large slicker brush, paired with a metal comb, is the key tool you need to brush your baby. To remove unwanted undercoat, a Furminator (or similar tool, such as a grooming rake) is a great idea--just be sure to use it correctly, so as not to scrape your baby!


If you get a Furminator or similar tool use with care.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We only use a slicker. It takes care of all the shedded fur caught under the topcoat without cutting anything.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Cool, a slicker and a comb. What about the metal pin brushes? I won't use anything with a blade. Thanks.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the rakes. I find that a slicker doesn't preempt mats as well as it needs to behind the ears and in the pants. The rake is also good for dogs with heavier/longer manes. I like to rake first and then finish with the slicker.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

We use a slicker brush mainly, and sometimes the comb for behind the ears and tail mats.


----------

